# Kaiser Rolls w/ Q-view.



## mdboatbum (Mar 22, 2015)

Well not really Q-view as there was no q involved but you get the point. 
These are destined for hamburgers for tonight's dinner, but I'm thinking they'd be excellent for pulled pork. 












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Mar 22, 2015






Almost identical to the hot dog recipe except I added vital wheat gluten to this one. Wanted a little more "chew". 
1lb bread flour minus 2 tablespoons. 
2 tablespoons vital wheat gluten
1 cup 105° water
3TB sugar
3TB  melted butter plus more for brushing
1/2 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon rapid rise yeast. 

Proof, mix, knead, rise, shape, brush with melted butter, proof and then bake at 350° for 25 minutes or until golden brown outside and over 200° inside. Brush with melted butter again then let cool to room temp. 
Slice, fill, eat, repeat. This recipe made 6 5oz rolls. 
To shape roll out one roll's worth of dough into a 12" rope. Tie a single knot in the middle then bring the bitter ends up and over and tuck in the middle. It's easier to watch than explain so look up a YouTube video on shaping Kaiser rolls. 
If you're not clear on the basic bread making process search up Roller's Amish white bread on this forum and there are many posts on the process. Typing on the phone so didn't want to type it all in here.


----------



## ewanjackson (Mar 22, 2015)

They look really nice mate! Will get into cooking bread like this once I have my smoker properly broken in! Nice one


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 22, 2015)

Looks tasty Md! Hope there's some burgers in the way or pulled pork sandwees!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow.  Looks great.  I need to try these


----------



## foamheart (Mar 22, 2015)

They look nice, but I thought to make Kaiser rolls you need either malt or some times brown sugar is substituted.

They sure look good. I have been using them on my Provolone, roast beef w/ peppers & onions, then I figured out that they make good burger buns cause they absorp the juices so well being such a light dough.

Nice looking buns!


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 22, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> They look nice, but I thought to make Kaiser rolls you need either malt or some times brown sugar is substituted.
> 
> They sure look good. I have been using them on my Provolone, roast beef w/ peppers & onions, then I figured out that they make good burger buns cause they absorp the juices so well being such a light dough.
> 
> Nice looking buns!


You're right Kevin, I believe the traditional recipe does call for malt. I was going to use molasses but discovered I was out, so just made do. I guess I should have called them "Kaiser Style" rolls.
They were really tasty though!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 22, 2015)

I have not tried makin 'em yet, but a local baker,  I get hers cut 'em in half, slather with butter, toast and I find I like 'em with nearly any smoked meats undressed with no condiments. Smoked turkey, chicken, roast beast, brisket, all do good on 'em. Great with Pulled pork too. They are so light and puffy they can suck up a drop of juice, three feet away. The toasting makes 'em a bit crunchie and helps to hold them together even with a sponged up juice load!

Great buns. And you'res look great too.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 22, 2015)

image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Mar 22, 2015






Tonight''s dinner.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 22, 2015)

Lookin great Md !  Thumbs Up  I need to try these rolls, thanks for sharing !


----------



## disco (Mar 22, 2015)

Please don't let it get around, MD. I like your buns.








Disco


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words everybody! And Kevin, they were wonderful at sopping up the juice from 27% fat ground beef. Need a little more practice in the shaping, but I was pretty happy with them for a first try. 
And thanks for the point David!


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 22, 2015)

And thank you Kevin and WHB for the points as well!


----------

